# Can-Am Training Supplies- Any Good?



## Adam Gibson (Feb 6, 2008)

I've ordered a few tugs, collars, and leashes from this guy on ebay. His ebay name is lazerrr, but his company is called Can-Am Training supplies. From the items I've ordered so far I've been pretty impressed, but I'm a little nervous about ordering a sleeve, or a hidden sleeve from him because I haven't ever seen anyone else using one. Does anyone have any experience with this company? He has perfect feedback on ebay, but I always like to hear first hand experience. Thanks guys!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a hidden sleeve from them that I bought like 6 years ago. I dont like it at all. Its way too big for my liking to be used as a hidden sleeve. I've used it more as a regular bite sleeve, but its also super stiff and never did loosen up.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

The leather stuff is all quite good from what I've seen. Stay away from anything else, suits/sleeves etc. it tend to be low quality from what I've seen, and tends to wear out very fast


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

have dealt with Pierre many times, some things I really really like from him, other things not so much. I have at times had a bunch of sleeves and leg sleeves and even a few suits from CaN AM. I usually end up selling most of the stuff fairly quickly.


----------

